# Using Space Marines in an Imperial Guard army?



## Sarnath (Jul 3, 2011)

I just wrote a long text about this question but i got an error code after trying to post it.... is the forum extremely slow for others aswell, or is it just me? =/

Anyhow, my friend wants to play Death Korps of Krieg, but he cant afford fielding an entire army.

I told him, why not take Space Marines with his Korps. So im trying to look into that, is this possible, and if so, are there any rules one need to adhere to?

I understand that there is a big probability we might need to create some homebrewn rules for his army list, but id be much happier if GW has allready presented such an option, to limit injustices when it comes to building armies 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

There is no way to combine army's unless he is playing Apocalypse size games (2500+ points), There is only one army that is currently legal to mix with guard and that is Sisters of battle but even then im not sure how long that will last! Not to mention DKK have there own FW rulebook they have to use so....if your friend wants to play them he will have about 1000 - 3000 Dollars for a 1500pt army.

Edit:So in short no he can't mix in spacemarines.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I realize it may have been in your longer post that got eaten up by the Warp, but why can't your friend use the Cadians? If he wants the look (sort of) he could pick up the FW Elysian Drop Trooper heads and all the DKoK upgrade sets.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As an alternative use the gk codex and use your krieg as squads of inquisitorial henchmen. Then he can use gk's and gkt's alongside his guardsmen.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

why not tell him to field an army he can afford ? 
http://www.wargamesfactory.com/webstore/alien-suns/shock-troops-sci-fi-greatcoat-troopers


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

is this going to be a permanent thing or proxies unitl he can afford/convert the models? If so then no real issue for me as long as everyone is aware of what is what although he would need the correct/converted models for tourney's , leagues ect


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> why not tell him to field an army he can afford ?
> http://www.wargamesfactory.com/webstore/alien-suns/shock-troops-sci-fi-greatcoat-troopers


Because those models scream "Darth Vader in a dress with a Super Soaker" perhaps? :laugh:


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, he could always play with the army list presented in IA9. Where the Astral Claws space marine use guardsmen as cannon fodder. But then again you'd need the IA9 book which isn't all that cheap either...


----------



## Sarnath (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks for all the answers!

yeah... i think it would be pretty permanent 

Im gonna look into the Grey Knights tips. 

Again, thanks everyone for helping out!


----------

